# Jigging for cobia



## Mako295 (Apr 3, 2013)

We are coming to the pcola pier tomorrow and I was wondering (out of respect ) if there might be to many lines out to jig fish or if I should just bottom fish ?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Cobia fishing on the piers is pretty much done by sight fishing only. You may stand there for hours, days, before you get a shot at one. Honestly, blind jigging for one is just about a waste of time and energy out there on the pier. You'd be better off soaking a big live bait off the end in deep water, while having a rod with a jig tied on at the ready for when one is spotted. Doing some king fishing while scanning the water for them is what I typically do when the season is coming to an end. Good luck!


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Never bottom fish when there are a bunch of people freelining for kings or pomp jigging, stop by hotspots bait and tackle, tell them your going to the pier and ask for tips and techniques and equipment they should give you a good start then when you get to the pier watch everyone for a while to see whats going on then give it a shot.


----------



## Mako295 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

With a north wind blowing tomorrow Fish off the SW corner with a live bait. Stay close to the rod in case a fish is hooked by a fellow angler. Have to reel up if another has a fish on & its coming your way. Common Courtesy will get u far on any pier if u act like you care whether or not your in the way. Some dont care. Use a live catfish if u can get 1. Carolina rig on bottom with enough weight to keep it down. Like posted also keep a jig rod handy. Good luck .:thumbsup: North west winds forcasted with west in afternoon. Could be a good day.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

KingCrab said:


> With a north wind blowing tomorrow Fish off the SW corner with a live bait. Stay close to the rod in case a fish is hooked by a fellow angler. Have to reel up if another has a fish on & its coming your way. Common Courtesy will get u far on any pier if u act like you care whether or not your in the way. Some dont care. Use a live catfish if u can get 1. Carolina rig on bottom with enough weight to keep it down. Like posted also keep a jig rod handy. Good luck .:thumbsup: North west winds forcasted with west in afternoon. Could be a good day.


Exactly. The main reason why set lines became a big issue on the pier, is that folks would leave them unattended or fish in the middle of folks snobbling baits or throwing lures, causing line tangles, people tripping over the rods, and fish being lost. As long as you stay by your rod, and help someone land a fish by temporarily moving for a second, you will not have any problems bottom fishing anywhere on the pier, and those folks will help you get your fish on the deck as well! The SW corner as mentioned is usually the best spot to set line fish for cobia, and rig as mentioned is the way to go about it. A large pinfish or croaker will also work well if a catfish isn't handy. This a tactic that has been used by some for years and years and years, and has been successful even on days when sight fishing isn't producing. That's the advantage that you will have over others. Just pay attention to what's going on and be mindful of the fisherman around you, and they'll treat you the same way! Good luck!


----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

Mako was that you in the SW corner of the pier fishing with that crazy fish? If so, how'd it go, catch anything?


----------



## Mako295 (Apr 3, 2013)

No , that wasn't me lol but I saw who you were talking about . I was on the s/e side about the third person from the south . I caught 2 Spanish macs and had a few pompano break my line on a sabiki . I saw one guy catch a king . Thought he went a lil dramatic with it . I would love to see him hooked up to a 80 lb amberjack on my boat lol . It was a good weekend down there , just wish the rain would have held off .


----------

